# coffee bean tetras



## Tarantula army (Aug 7, 2015)

hey, I just got some coffee bean tetras. I really love the little guys, but they were quite expensive!! $40 for six of them!! I want to know if a betta would eat them or harm them before adding one in. After I paid all of that money, I don't want to immediately kill them off...To add to this, they are only staying in the back corner of the tank. Are they just acclimating to their new environment or did I do something wrong/ Will they come out?? Anyone have experience with them? Also, the internet really doesn't provide much information on them, so any information is welcome!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

No personal experience with these fish. What what I can find on coffee bean tetra, as long as thats the proper ID and not jelly bean tetra, they have a similar body shape to Serpae Tetra and get to about 1.2" long which would means they aren't little torpedo shaped fish that are easily swallowed by a betta (would still be targets for larger fish like angels though). That said every betta is different in temperament and while some have no issue in community tanks, other will hunt and kill other fish. If you're concerned then only keep them with other small peaceful species and don't add a betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Look them up under their species name: Hyphessobrycon takasei

Betta are unpredictable; if you're worried there might be a problem I wouldn't do it. I had one Betta that lived quite peaceably with fish about the same size for two years. Then he started stalking and was moved to a 5.5 where he lives with Habrosus Cories. Apparently he only took exception to mid- and top-water fish.


----------

